# S factor on squid jigs?



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

not sure if this is the right place for this query ...

Anyone tried s-factor on squid jigs?
Results?

Nick


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

haven't tried it on squid jigs yet,but I don't see why not.

Cheers Dave


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Go for it, some japanese tackle companies make scent specifically for squid jigs, I'm sure s factor or any other scent will be fine.


----------



## bpmick (Dec 7, 2006)

I havent tried it yet but I have been told that Garlic scent works, available at tackel stores.
Mick
cheers


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Let me put this to you...
using squidgies over the past few weeks , been getting flathead etc...
put the s-factor on them , squid are going crazy over them and won't leave them alone , have stopped applying it because i'm not after squid...
the squid are really on around my area , and the s-factor is turning them on , after chatting to the squidders on the rocks - they are now using it on their jigs , the results are insane with buckets getting filled easily...it definately has a good result


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

What exactly is s-factor?


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

kikid said:


> What exactly is s-factor?


 it's the fish attractant that comes with squidgie soft plastics, like gulp juice but thick and sticky so it stays on the lure.
cheers jake


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

flounderpounder said:


> kikid said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is s-factor?
> ...


I've seen the squidgies with the s factor but I guess my question should have been can you buy the attractant separately?


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

i don't think so, it's not on ebay so it will be very hard to find.hahaha
cheers jake


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

Yes, every the time, they love it.

Gulp juice works also. Gulps often come back with the tell-tale beak bites all over them.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

a simple idea, cant believe I havent tried it yet. I've just started targeting squid regularly. Now I just need to find a tacklo that sells bottles of s factor.


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

So where can I buy some of the miracle juice?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

The old salts on Flinders and Portsea piers in Melbourne used to dip their jigs in tuna oil to increase catch rate. Only problem with applying any scent to the jigs (especially cloth covered ones) is that it will shorten the life of the jigs and encourage more squid to take a chunk out.


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Found this online

Squidgy Pro Range S-factor upgrade 
Written by Josh 
Sunday, 07 December 2008
New S-factor tube applicator
squidgy s-factor
Squidgy Pro Range plastics, now supplied with S-factor attractant in a tube. Kudos!

I've been a fan of the Squidgy pro range of soft plastics ever since they hit the market, partly because I like some of the new designs, partly because I like the tougher rubber compound used in some of them as well as the 'S-Factor' attractant that is supplied with them. The only downside of the attractant (up until now) is that it was supplied in a satchel that once opened, typically meant throwing out any remaining unused paste. Applying it was also messy, having to use fingers to smear it on lures. Finally they've rectified this by now supplying the S-Factor paste in a small tube, which has an applicator nozzle that simplifies the smearing process. Nice on Squidgy!


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

You can't buy it seperately...and the tubes are great - but - make sure you open the tube and remove the insert cap that has the small hole , or you will come a cropper , because the pressure applied when you squeeze the tube will have the insert and 1/2 the contents propel out all over the place...the big opening is far easier to manage than the small insert one .... trust me !!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

rob316 said:


> ...the big opening is far easier to manage than the small insert one .... trust me !!


never a truer word spoken


----------

